# Barbour Bedale vs Beaufort



## msh14 (Nov 11, 2005)

Is there any difference between these jackets other than that the Bedale is a few inches shorter?


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

The Beaufort, which is the one I have, has a game pocket in the rear, with a zip on each side.


----------



## msh14 (Nov 11, 2005)

I really liked the Beaufort and just recently stumbled upon the Bedale online. Being a shorter guy (5'8") I was thinking perhaps I would be better suited with the Bedale if they are the same or very similar.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I am 5'7" and I have the Beaufort and it is fine....the bedale will not keep you as dry, but it is a fine jacket just the same..but do not let height get in the way until you get to the really long Barbours.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by msh14_
> 
> I really liked the Beaufort and just recently stumbled upon the Bedale online. Being a shorter guy (5'8") I was thinking perhaps I would be better suited with the Bedale if they are the same or very similar.


Although you're right that a Bedale on a 5'8" frame will look the same as a Beaufort on a 6'0" frame, I would still get the Beaufort if I were you for three reasons:

1) The game pocket on the Beafort (missing on the Bedale) is just about the most useful aspect on any garment I own. You can fit just about anything in there.

2) Being 5'8", you will be able to wear the Beaufort over sportjackets and suits (if you so desire) and the bottom of your jacket will not peep out from under the Barbour. Taller men have to buy the longer Border to accomodate sportjackets.

3) Just as the Beaufort is probably the most common Barbour jacket amongst men, the Bedale is most common amongst women. That's not to say that men don't wear the Bedale and women don't wear the Beaufort. It's just that you rarely see men in Bedales in the US. I also think that the side vents on the Bedale are better suited to a woman's curves. Barbour claims that the Bedale is meant to be an equestrian jacket (hence the shorter length, side vents, and internal knit cuffs) whereas the Beaufort and Border are intended as hunting jackets (hence the game pockets and longer lengths).

Hope that helps.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm 5'5" and love the Beaufort. It falls about mid-thigh on me, long enough to cover a sport coat if I wished. Since I purchased mine with the field in mind, the game pocket was a must-have for me. Though I could see how it would be useful even if you don't hunt.


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

> quote: The game pocket on the Beafort (missing on the Bedale) is just about the most useful aspect on any garment I own. You can fit just about anything in there.


Quite right. After a particularly festive night out in Durham, I once compelled a few chums to spend over an hour searching for my flat keys that I thought I had dropped in the streets on the way home. It turned out I had slipped them into my Beaufort's game pocket at some point in the evening.


----------



## MCO (Jun 8, 2005)

I am 6ft and I have a Beaufort. Being tall I have long arms. If I am not mistaken the Bedale has elastic at the wrist and the Beaufort has a velcro shooting cuff. I had other makes with the elastic and found it very uncomfortable. That is primarily why I went the direction of the Beaufort


----------



## Delmarco (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm 5'8" and I've been wearing a Beaufort size 40 for the last 7-8 years and I found it fits best over suits or in cold weather where I have a lot of layers under.Two years ago I bought a Lightweight Bedale in size Medium 38/40 and found that to be less heavy and more versatile in terms of keeping you dry and not being overly heavy and hot when temps get above 50 degrees F and the humidity that usally comes with wet weather kicks up.

Last fall I picked up a new Bedale for my gfriend who is taller than me 5'10" but skinny so she fitted well into the size 36. It was then I realized that Barbour totally updated and modernized their Wax Coat line

I'm now about to buy the new Bedale for myself for this fall and I immediately realized whiles trying it on at the Orvis store in NYC that my size is a 38 and not 40. But I find the Bedale sleeves are shorter than the Beaufort whiles the body with seem wider than the Beaufort for the same size. The Beaufort is longer as well and hangs heavier on your body than the Bedale. I don't mind buying the size smaller because these Jackets tend to stretch out over time and mold to fit the shape of your body.

Based on that I would recommend the Bedale for shorter stocker men or tall slender women and recommend the Beaufort for taller guys or full figured women.

That said, If can afford it then buy both the Beaufort and the Bedale and you'll find that you will wear both jackets equally for different type of situations.

If this is your first Barbour then go with the cheaper, easier-to-wear Bedale. Also consider the Eksdale and Liddesdale quilts and also the Lightwieght versions of the Bedale and Beaufort that will better suit your geography.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

If you are above 5'8", buy a Beaufort. You might even do so if you're shorter than that.

Beaufort is far superior to the Bedale because of the game pocket. IMHO the game pocket is what makes these jackets so great -- you can fit anything in there from gloves/hats/scarf to a book to a small ultraportable laptop to 3 champagne bottles (I've done all of this).

The Bedale with its side vents is a fine jacket, but I think the side vents look a lot better draped over the bubble butt of a female than they do on a man -- at least in NYC and Boston it seems that women go for the Bedale and men go Beaufort or Border.

I don't think there's anything _wrong_ with the Bedale, but I do think the Beaufort is far superior. The Border is also great (same as the Beaufort, but longer, and with differently configured game pockets) but I wouldn't recommend it unless you are 6'1" or taller.

I've written a lot about Barbours on this forum (especially in 2005, 2006, 2007) -- just do a search.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The Beaufort is some inches longer, has a game pocket with a zip on each side, and a zipped interior pocket, plus velcro fastening nylon (or osme other plastic) inner cuffs (which are very uncomfortable) as opposed to the woollen elasticated cuffs of the Bedale. Those are the design differences.

However, the main thing to think about is how you are going to use it. 

The Beaufort is great over suits, the Bedale isn't. I ride bicycles every day and I'm in the garden with the kids everday, and on the days I wear a suit I use a raincoat or an overcoat (if needed) not a Barbour. So the Bedale is perfect for me. I use it as a jacket direct on top of a shirt or a jumper. I don't use it as a coat. 

And that is the huge difference in the UK at any rate, the Bedale is the classic "round town" jacket whether cycling or walking.

The Beaufiort I feel is best reserved for the country or at least as a coat
on top of a jacket. I find it it too long and too bulky to have it as a jacket on its own. I am 6' 0" and the Bedale fits me as I want it, short, like a blazer, perfect for cycling and it always keeps me perfectly dry. Never had a problem with rain.

Also in the UK, the Bedale is just as common on men as it is on women. The other thing to think about is that the Bedale look smarter in my opinion....but if you want a suit cover then go with the Beaufort.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Im thinking of getting one of these. So it is a great thread.
Not only am i undecided about whether to get a bedale or a beufort. I also cant decide with what colour to get as well.
I tried a bedale on today and i thought it looked green. But the sales assistant said it was sage. Never heard of tha colour. I also tried on a bedale which i thought looked brown but was told it was olive.

What is the best colour to get as regards these coats. Id be wearing with dark blue jeans.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Old Brompton said:


> Quite right. After a particularly festive night out in Durham, I once compelled a few chums to spend over an hour searching for my flat keys that I thought I had dropped in the streets on the way home. It turned out I had slipped them into my Beaufort's game pocket at some point in the evening.


Mum's the word! Or as the saying goes: What happens in Durham, stays in Durham.


----------



## gardener (Feb 2, 2009)

VincentC said:


> Im thinking of getting one of these. So it is a great thread.
> Not only am i undecided about whether to get a bedale or a beufort. I also cant decide with what colour to get as well.
> I tried a bedale on today and i thought it looked green. But the sales assistant said it was sage. Never heard of tha colour. I also tried on a bedale which i thought looked brown but was told it was olive.
> 
> What is the best colour to get as regards these coats. Id be wearing with dark blue jeans.


My personal opinion is that waxed Barbours definitely look best in olive green, in every situation.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm 5'6 and have both Bedale (38) and Beaufort (40). The Bedale I wear as a wind breaker or on cooler, but not cold, days when layering is not as important. I have a liner in the Beaufort and the extra room allows for layering in colder weather. The longer length also keeps the wind out. I like both and wear them for different functions.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

gardener said:


> My personal opinion is that waxed Barbours definitely look best in olive green, in every situation.


Is sage similar to olive green? I tried a sage one on today and it looked green.
I originally wanted a green one. But was thinking green may be a bit too farmerish. So i wanted a slightly more subtle one.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

I think i dont like the wax jackets actually, because it means i wont be able to put it in the washing machine, and i think i prefer this one.


How different is this product from the waxed beaforts?


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> The Beaufort is great over suits, the Bedale isn't. I ride bicycles every day and I'm in the garden with the kids everday, and on the days I wear a suit I use a raincoat or an overcoat (if needed) not a Barbour. So the Bedale is perfect for me. I use it as a jacket direct on top of a shirt or a jumper. I don't use it as a coat.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I bought a Beaufort online (much cheaper), thinking that it would cover suit jackets. I love the jacket, but it is almost the identical length as my suit jackets and sport coats, i.e. some hang out, others do not. I don't mind a little fabric peeking out from underneath the Beaufort's skirt, but, if you do, make sure to try on your longest one with the Beaufort before buying. I've never worn a Border, but I hear that is the one that fits best as an overcoat.

My Beaufort, too, fits well enough to wear with or without bulky layers underneath. (I'm 6' as well.)

I must add my praise of the game pocket. I've used it for my dogs' soiled tennis balls, muddy shoes, and for smuggling liquor into football games (in 9 years of higher education--4 undergrad, 5 grad--that pocket has never been searched).

Finally, Bedales are great for women. But consider also the motorcycle style jackets. I gave my wife one in black, and it is awesome.


----------



## cravat (Feb 8, 2009)

My vote goes to the Border and Classic Beaufort. I have worn both for a number of years and think they are handsome and useful. I think the Bedale looks like someone cut a Barbour Jacket off at its knees. I also believe it is more womanly. I believe the Bedale is the Queen's model.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

are Barbour Lightweight cotton Beaufort Jackets as good as the waxed jackets? What are the benefits of having a waxed one?


----------



## Hector Freemantle (Aug 2, 2008)

VincentC said:


> are Barbour Lightweight cotton Beaufort Jackets as good as the waxed jackets? What are the benefits of having a waxed one?


One advantage of a waxed jacket is that if you find that your shoe or boots are a bit dull you can simply spit into a bit of tissue, rub it on the wax jacket to remove a bit of the wax and then use this to give the boots or shoes a bit of a polish. The amount of wax that you remove is minuscule - not noticeable at all really - so the jacket comes to no harm at all. But the boots or shoes do seem to say :"thank-you"!


----------



## The Swedish Chef (Feb 16, 2009)

Hector Freemantle said:


> One advantage of a waxed jacket is that if you find that your shoe or boots are a bit dull you can simply spit into a bit of tissue, rub it on the wax jacket to remove a bit of the wax and then use this to give the boots or shoes a bit of a polish. The amount of wax that you remove is minuscule - not noticeable at all really - so the jacket comes to no harm at all. But the boots or shoes do seem to say :"thank-you"!


Superb! Excellent tip, I'll have to try that


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

The Swedish Chef said:


> Superb! Excellent tip, I'll have to try that


But i think he is kidding.


----------



## Hector Freemantle (Aug 2, 2008)

VincentC said:


> But i think he is kidding.


No, I'm serious. I tried in this using a wax jacket that my ex- wife used to have and it worked. Personally, have never liked wax jackets. They are far too "country" for my taste. For casual -wear, I prefer a leather jacket and for more formal- wear a cashmere or wool coat.


----------



## captainjz16 (Nov 20, 2005)

I just purchased the flyweight beaufort from ovis. Jacket is perfect for Florida, but it's definitely not as nice as the original.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Hector Freemantle said:


> No, I'm serious. I tried in this using a wax jacket that my ex- wife used to have and it worked. Personally, have never liked wax jackets. They are far too "country" for my taste. For casual -wear, I prefer a leather jacket and for more formal- wear a cashmere or wool coat.


Oh sorry. I thought you may be joking. Ive never had a wax jacket so didnt know. I doubt i would buy one because i would be worried it would smell if i couldnt put it in a washing machine. And you are not supposed to put waxed jackets in washing machines as far as im aware.


----------



## Hector Freemantle (Aug 2, 2008)

VincentC said:


> Ive never had a wax jacket ... I doubt i would buy one because i would be worried it would smell if i couldnt put it in a washing machine. And you are not supposed to put waxed jackets in washing machines as far as im aware.


I don't think you should wash them in washing machines. I'm honestly not sure how you are supposed to clean them. I suppose you have to have them cleaned and rewaxed from time to time. Many people don't seem to do that though. The result is they have disgustingly filthy jackets. That's one reason I don't like them. I suppose they are ok if you are going rabbit hunting with a ferret. But I don't think many people do that, nowadays.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Hector Freemantle said:


> I don't think you should wash them in washing machines. I'm honestly not sure how you are supposed to clean them. I suppose you have to have them cleaned and rewaxed from time to time. Many people don't seem to do that though. The result is they have disgustingly filthy jackets. That's one reason I don't like them. I suppose they are ok if you are going rabbit hunting with a ferret. But I don't think many people do that, nowadays.


But barbours are pretty popular with city folk. But i never used to want one, but am tempted a bit now. Because i like the idea of the countryside having lived in smoky cities all my life. Plus i quite like the look of them now as well.

But ive heard people have their barbours like for 15 years, and i cant imagine them not smelling a bit if youve worn it a lot and you cant wash it. What about under the arm bits, must be a bit of odour in there, considering if your active shooting or a farmer wearing it?


----------



## gardener (Feb 2, 2009)

VincentC said:


> But ive heard people have their barbours like for 15 years, and i cant imagine them not smelling a bit if youve worn it a lot and you cant wash it. What about under the arm bits, must be a bit of odour in there, considering if your active shooting or a farmer wearing it?


This might sound utterly stupid, but I have actually been told to put a waxed Barbour into the freezer. This procedure is said to eliminate bad smell. I _have _to add that I _have not_ tried this myself and therefor won't recommend anyone doing this. Might be worth investigating further though.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

gardener said:


> This might sound utterly stupid, but I have actually been told to put a waxed Barbour into the freezer. This procedure is said to eliminate bad smell. I _have _to add that I _have not_ tried this myself and therefor won't recommend anyone doing this. Might be worth investigating further though.


Works with jeans. Don't see why it wouldn't with a Barbour.


----------

